# Getting matches on Tinder



## Ballislife1000 (Feb 21, 2020)

How many of you use Tinder and how many matches have you gotten?


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Feb 21, 2020)

Most I've gotten in a day is 20. Then it tapers off to like 2 a day until it dies. Chad gets like 100 matches in a day.


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 21, 2020)

Ballislife1000 said:


> How many of you use Tinder and how many matches have you gotten?


In frauded pics can get up to 70 in a week

Tried with some models with similar pheno and they can get around 70 in a week. Some even more.

Miro cech seems to be a tinder slayer with over 300 in a week or so.

I was banned for Chad fishing btw JFL

I must add I always made the location and range within 25-30 miles

So maybe much more if I had expanded the range


----------



## Ballislife1000 (Feb 21, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> Most I've gotten in a day is 20. Then it tapers off to like 2 a day until it dies. Chad gets like 100 matches in a day.


I got a ton when I first used it. I have around 200 now, which is decent. I feel like it’s better to approach when outside, which I’ve gotten more success.


Kingkellz said:


> In frauded pics can get up to 70 in a week
> 
> Tried with some models with similar pheno and they can get around 70 in a week. Some even more.
> 
> ...


That seems accurate. Chad can pull anyone on dating apps and real life


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 21, 2020)

Tinder matches dont mean shit u fucking idiots

My 6'2 white golden eyes Chad friend only matched with ugly gooks yet IRL girls come up to him and ask him out all the time.

Majority of girls only use Tinder for making money off pics/venmo and getting insta followers

And all of the ones that smash are used up dry whores


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 21, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Tinder matches dont mean shit u fucking idiots
> 
> My 6'2 white golden eyes Chad friend only matched with ugly gooks yet IRL girls come up to him and ask him out all the time.
> 
> ...


cope keep telling yourself that just because u cant get matches BRO


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 21, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> cope keep telling yourself that just because u cant get matches BRO


Nigga what everything i said is true keep coping ngl


----------



## Peachy (Feb 21, 2020)

When my account was fresh I was getting like 10 matches a day, and now I barely get 1 match a day because of the algorithm.


----------



## Ballislife1000 (Feb 21, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Tinder matches dont mean shit u fucking idiots
> 
> My 6'2 white golden eyes Chad friend only matched with ugly gooks yet IRL girls come up to him and ask him out all the time.
> 
> ...





5foot8Paki said:


> Tinder matches dont mean shit u fucking idiots
> 
> My 6'2 white golden eyes Chad friend only matched with ugly gooks yet IRL girls come up to him and ask him out all the time.
> 
> ...


ive noticed this as well. A ton of girls will put Snapchat or Instagram usernames and might not even use the app. I’ve had decent success on the app but in person is completely different. Whether you are at the gym or at the club with your friends.


----------



## DoctorPMA (Feb 21, 2020)

When started I was getting about 1-5 a day. Two months later I get 0-1 per day. Uninstalled the app


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Feb 21, 2020)

no one uses tinder anymore


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 21, 2020)

Ballislife1000 said:


> ive noticed this as well. A ton of girls will put Snapchat or Instagram usernames and might not even use the app. I’ve had decent success on the app but in person is completely different. Whether you are at the gym or at the club with your friends.


Yup, Tinder really isnt viable.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 22, 2020)

Locally when I was living in Toronto only 20+ matches. But when I did Warsaw Poland I got 60 matches in one day and 50 in Moscow within a day also. Wasnt using good pics. But matches are cope it's about message and reply rate


----------



## Ballislife1000 (Feb 22, 2020)

That’s not bad at all. I get replies but sometimes it doesn’t lead anywhere. It’s best to ask for Snapchat and Instagram. Most of them only want to talk on there. I’ve gotten success, so it’s not like it’s too terrible or anything. I’m also in the states lol. It’s probably different for you in Canada and Europe haha. Are the girls hot in those areas?


----------



## DidntRead (Feb 23, 2020)

Around 10-15 a day


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 23, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> In frauded pics can get up to 70 in a week
> 
> Tried with some models with similar pheno and they can get around 70 in a week. Some even more.
> 
> ...


which pheno ?
Pheno pill is so brutal i can't never swallow this cunt pill


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 23, 2020)

100 in the first 3 days, then around 30-40 per day


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 23, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 100 in the first 3 days, then around 30-40 per day


in asia obv.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 23, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> in asia obv.


In London, in Asia I get more


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 23, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> In London, in Asia I get more


mirin the low inhibit chad


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 23, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> which pheno ?
> Pheno pill is so brutal i can't never swallow this cunt pill


This one


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 23, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> mirin the low inhibit chad


I’m not low inhib at all, and chadlite at best.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 23, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> This one



one of the few high class EE pheno.
And you are struggling with that ?


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 23, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> one of the few high class EE pheno.
> And you are struggling with that ?


Not really the second best seems to be the mullato pheno so I'm not that upset


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 23, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Not really the second best seems to be the mullato pheno so I'm not that upset


true. If you were full black tho it would have been pretty much over.


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Feb 23, 2020)

Im mulatto in a fairly big city in the UK last week i made a account and got over 140 matches in a week just swiping on everything then i deleted it and made a new one friday night currently i have 49 matches and 13 ugly ones that liked me but i havent swiped on


----------



## Ballislife1000 (Feb 23, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> In London, in Asia I get more


Probably easier to slay in those countries. In the US man


Rumpelshitskin said:


> Im mulatto in a fairly big city in the UK last week i made a account and got over 140 matches in a week just swiping on everything then i deleted it and made a new one friday night currently i have 49 matches and 13 ugly ones that liked me but i havent swiped on


It also depends on how often you are shown to other people. A ton of girls just promote there Snapchat’s and Instagram’s, barely going on Tinder lol. That isn’t bad. I heard people getting a ton of matches after making the app and then it dies down. It seems like there are quite a few people on here that are from Europe and other countries.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 23, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> Locally when I was living in Toronto only 20+ matches. But when I did Warsaw Poland I got 60 matches in one day and 50 in Moscow within a day also. Wasnt using good pics. But *matches are cope it's about message and reply rate*



Yep. Match # literally does not matter. If you get 40 matches but only 5-10 reply, it's meaningless. I can get lots of matches with decent girls but only 1 in 100 or so will actually convert into a date and lay. 

I've had tens of thousands of matches over the years but only a tiny fraction of those turned into anything.


----------



## Ballislife1000 (Feb 23, 2020)

As long as you are getting some dates and more it’s fine. It is a numbers game to say the least bro.


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

Peachy said:


> When my account was fresh I was getting like 10 matches a day, and now I barely get 1 match a day because of the algorithm.


You got to make a new account at that point


----------

